# Ganz hypothetischer Normalfall



## Wutbürger (17 Januar 2012)

Hallo Leute, 

Hab da so ein Fall – natürlich alles total hypothetisch. 

Angenommen ein Kunde bestellt bei unserer Firma ein Maschinen- Element (Unvollständige Maschine) die hausintern mit den uns zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen mit einem PLr e bewertet wird.

Dieses gute Stück wird ausgeliefert und beim Kunden von dessen Monteuren montiert. Die Vereinbarte Schnittstelle entspricht auf der Kundenseite aber nicht PLr e, sondern kommt aus einer Zeit, in der die Maschinen- Richtlinie noch gar nicht erfunden wurde!

Wer muss bei einem Unfall den Kopf hin halten? Unsere Seite wäre prinzipiell OK, aber die Gegenseite kann in aktueller Version auf keinen Fall die geforderten Bedingungen erfüllen.

Wie soll ich mich in einem solchen Fall auf Inbetriebnahme verhalten? 
Reicht es, wenn ich den Mangel schriftlich bekannt mache und mir die Mitteilung bestätigen lasse?

Angenommen die Maschine ist so abenteuerlich, dass sie jedem bereits auf Abstand Respekt einflößt. Die Gefahr ist so unmittelbar, dass ein Warnschild wie eine Parodie wirkt – ganz hypothetisch... 

Gibt es so was wie eine Vermutungswirkung, die davon ausgeht, dass niemand so dämlich ist und dem Ungeheuer zu nahe kommt?

Würde mich echt freuen, wenn ihr mir eure Erfahrungen schildern könntet.

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 Januar 2012)

Das gibt es doch dieses tolle Wort der "wesentlichen Veränderung" ..... aber im laufe des Tages werden dir die Experten da schon auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## M-Ott (18 Januar 2012)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Gibt es so was wie eine Vermutungswirkung, die davon ausgeht, dass niemand so dämlich ist und dem Ungeheuer zu nahe kommt?


Eher andersrum: Du musst bei der Sicherheit von der Vermutung ausgehen, dass alles, was möglich ist, irgendwann von irgendjemandem gemacht wird.


----------



## Aventinus (18 Januar 2012)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Angenommen ein Kunde bestellt bei unserer Firma ein Maschinen- Element (Unvollständige Maschine) die hausintern mit den uns zur Verfügung gestellten Informationen mit einem PLr e bewertet wird.



In diesem Fall ist auf alle Fälle was schief gelaufen. Entweder habt ihr bei er Angebotserstellung verschlafen, die Altanlage sicherheitstechnisch nachzurüsten um auf PLe zu kommen oder ihr habt verschlafen die Inbetriebnahme der erweiterung an jemand anderes abzudrücken... Dann sollte eigentlich eine Einbauerklärung reichen.


----------



## Markus Rupp (18 Januar 2012)

und eine mangelmeldung mit quittierung ist kein persilschein.

Von deiner Seite ist es viel mehr so das:
- Du den Mangel schriftlich bekannt gibst
- Du dir den Mangel quittieren läßt
- Du schriftlich den Gewährleistungsverlust nach VOB anmeldest
- Du die Maschine nach techn. Möglichkeiten stilllegst
- Du dir Quittieren läßt das du die Maschine stillgelegt hast
- Der Kunde dir quittiert das dass Vertragsverhältniss aufgelößt wird

Wenn diese Kriterien (welche zumeist größere Nerven vorab kosten und rufscvhädigend sind) erfüllt sind, hast du vor Gericht und Gott im Fall der Fälle was in der Hand, die allgemeine Rechtsprechung würde in solch einem Fall (der Kunde reaktiviert die Anlage auf eigene Faust) grobe Fahrlässigkeit des Kunden vorraussetzen.

Wird aber angezweifelt das die Maschine tatsächlich ordnungsgemäß stillgelegt wurde, wirds schwierig, in jedem Fall bist du in der Pflicht die Personen-Sicherheit der durch dich gelieferten Komponenten zu gewährleisten, schlimmer sogar trägst du mitverantwortung für die Teile der Anlage, welche durch deine Maschine direkt oder indirekt tangiert werden.


----------



## Profilator (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

schön mal wieder eine Frage zu lesen aus dem realen Leben draussen in der (Poduktions)Welt.

Die Rezepte dazu stammen vielfach wie so oft (hier) aus dem Lehrbuch. Ich möchte den In-
betriebnehmer sehen der mal locker das Vertragsverhältniss zwischen seinem Arbeitgeber und
dem Auftraggeber auflöst ... da steht dann wohl eher ein anderes Vertragsverhältniss zur disposition.

Also da gibt,s nur eines - möglichts schnell wieder weg und möglichst wenig spuren hinterlassen !  

Im Ernst, ein echtes - und sehr reales - Problem, ich werd mich später nochmal ausführlicher äussern.

MfG


----------



## Tigerente1974 (18 Januar 2012)

Es bestimmt nicht ganz so klar schwarz oder weiss, aber eigentlich liegt es doch auf der Hand:

Ihr macht eine Einbauerklärung für Euren Maschinenteil. Derjenige der dann die CE-Erklärung macht ist doch verantwortlich dafür, dass die Gesamtmaschine konform zur Maschinenrichtlinie ist.
Ich würde an dieser Stelle nur informieren. Das zwar schon in aller Deutlichkeit, aber damit sollte der Verantwortung doch genüge getan sein.


----------



## Safety (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
 hier einiges zu dem Thema, bitte besonders den Fettgedruckten Abschnitt lesen!!!!!

Zu dem Beitrag Praxisrelevante Beiträge:
Ich bin sehr Dankbar für rechtsbelastbare Informationen die einem helfen die MRL um zusetzen und daher sehr gespannt wie man in der Praxis hier vorgeht.

Die Leitlinie sieht den Einbauenden in der Verantwortung, aber vielleicht kennt jemand ein Schlupfloch. Die Marktüberwachung wird diesen Text zugrunde legen.



*§ 18 Unvollständige Maschinen*
Erwägungsgrund 16 führt den Begriff unvollständiger Maschinen ein – siehe § 46:
Anmerkungen zu Artikel 1 Absatz 1 Buchstabe g und Absatz 2 Buchstabe g. Das
Inverkehrbringen unvollständiger Maschinen wird durch ein besonderes Verfahren
geregelt – siehe § 131: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 13. Unvollständige Maschinen
können die grundlegenden Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen in
Anhang I nicht in vollem Umfang erfüllen, da bestimmte Risiken möglicherweise
daraus herrühren, dass die Maschine noch unvollständig ist, oder sich aber aus
der Schnittstelle zwischen der unvollständigen Maschine und dem übrigen Teil der
Maschine oder der Gesamtheit von Maschinen ergeben, in die die unvollständige
Maschine eingebaut werden soll. Hersteller unvollständiger Maschinen müssen
jedoch in einer Einbauerklärung angeben, welche der grundlegenden Sicherheits und
Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen erfüllt wurden – siehe § 385: Anmerkungen
zu Anhang II 1 Abschnitt B, und § 394: Anmerkungen zu Anhang VII Teil B.
Wenn sie als unvollständige Maschinen in Verkehr gebracht werden, dürfen sie keine
CE-Kennzeichnung tragen, es muss jedoch eine Einbauerklärung und
Montageanleitung beigefügt sein – siehe § 104: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 5
Absatz 2, und § 131, Anmerkungen zu Artikel 13.
*§ 39 Gesamtheiten von Maschinen, die aus neuen und bereits*
*existierenden Maschinen bestehen*
Die Maschinenrichtlinie gilt für Maschinen, wenn diese in der EU erstmals in
Verkehr gebracht und in Betrieb genommen werden. Dabei handelt es sich in der
Regel um neue Maschinen – siehe § 72: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 2 Buchstabe h.
Demzufolge handelt es sich bei den Gesamtheiten von Maschinen, auf die im
vierten Aufzählungspunkt in Artikel 2 Buchstabe a verwiesen wird, normalerweise
um neue Gesamtheiten mit neuen Maschinen. Bei bereits in Betrieb genommenen
(zur Arbeit benutzten) Maschinen muss der Arbeitgeber dafür sorgen, dass
Konformität und Sicherheit der Maschinen während der gesamten Lebensdauer
der Maschine entsprechend den einzelstaatlichen Bestimmungen zur Umsetzung
der Richtlinie 2009/104/EG erhalten bleiben – siehe § 140: Anmerkungen zu
Artikel 15.
In bestimmten Fällen können eine oder mehrere der einzelnen Einheiten
bestehender Gesamtheiten von Maschinen durch neue Einheiten ersetzt werden,
oder Gesamtheiten von Maschinen können um neue Einheiten erweitert werden.
Es stellt sich somit die Frage, ob eine Gesamtheit von Maschinen, die aus neuen
und bereits existierenden Einheiten besteht, insgesamt der Maschinenrichtlinie
unterliegt. Es ist nicht möglich, exakte Kriterien anzugeben, um die Frage für jeden
speziellen Einzelfall beantworten zu können. Im Zweifelsfall sollten sich daher
diejenigen, die eine entsprechende Gesamtheit von Maschinen herstellen, an die
zuständigen einzelstaatlichen Behörden wenden. Die folgenden Hinweise können
als grundsätzliche Leitlinien dienen:
1. Wenn durch das Auswechseln oder Hinzufügen einer einzelnen Einheit in einer
bestehenden Gesamtheit von Maschinen der Betrieb oder die Sicherheit des
restlichen Teils der Anlage nicht wesentlich beeinflusst wird, kann diese neue
Einheit als Maschine betrachtet werden, die der Maschinenrichtlinie unterliegt;
in diesem Fall sind für diejenigen Teile der Gesamtheit, die nicht von der
Änderung betroffen sind, keine weiteren Maßnahmen nach den Bestimmungen
der Maschinenrichtlinie erforderlich. Der Arbeitgeber ist weiterhin für die
Sicherheit der vollständigen Gesamtheit von Maschinen verantwortlich,
entsprechend den nationalen Vorschriften zur Umsetzung der Richtlinie
2009/104/EG – siehe § 140: Anmerkungen zu Artikel 15.
 Wenn es sich bei der neuen Einheit um eine vollständige Maschine
handelt, die auch eigenständig betrieben werden könnte, die eine
CE-Kennzeichnung trägt und zu der eine EG-Konformitätserklärung
mitgeliefert wird, gilt die Einbindung der neuen Einheit in die
bestehende Gesamtheit als Installation der Maschine und es gibt
keinen Anlass für eine neue Konformitätsbewertung,
CE-Kennzeichnung oder EG-Konformitätserklärung.
 *Wenn die neue Einheit aus einer unvollständigen Maschine gebildet*
*wird, zu der eine Einbauerklärung und eine Montageanleitung*
*mitgeliefert werden, gilt derjenige, der die unvollständige Maschine in*
*die Gesamtheit der Maschinen integriert, als Hersteller der neuen*
*Einheit. Er muss daher eine Beurteilung sämtlicher Risiken*
*durchführen, die sich aus der Schnittstelle zwischen der*
*unvollständigen Maschine, anderen Ausrüstungen und der*
*Gesamtheit der Maschinen ergeben können, alle relevanten*
*grundlegende Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen*
*einhalten, die vom Hersteller der unvollständigen Maschine nicht*
*angewandt wurden, nach der Montageanleitung vorgehen, eine EGKonformitätserklärung ausstellen und die CE-Kennzeichnung an der*
*eingebauten neuen Einheit anbringen.*
2. Wenn durch das Auswechseln oder Hinzufügen neuer einzelner Einheiten in
einer bestehenden Gesamtheit von Maschinen der Betrieb oder die Sicherheit
des restlichen Teils der Anlage wesentlich beeinflusst wird oder dies eine
wesentliche Veränderung der Gesamtheit nach sich zieht, kann davon
ausgegangen werden, dass die Änderung als Aufbau einer neuen Gesamtheit
von Maschinen zu betrachten ist, auf welche die Maschinenrichtlinie
anzuwenden ist. In diesem Fall muss die vollständige Gesamtheit von
Maschinen einschließlich aller einzelnen Einheiten, aus denen diese
Gesamtheit besteht, die Bestimmungen der Maschinenrichtlinie erfüllen. Dies
ist auch erforderlich, wenn eine neue Gesamtheit von Maschinen aus neuen
und gebrauchten Einheiten aufgebaut wird.


----------



## Profilator (18 Januar 2012)

sag ich doch ...

Also - natürlich nur für den rein hypothetischen Fall - Wutbürger soll diese Anlage inbetriebnehmen
bleibe ich bei meinem Tipp aus der zuvor mit  gekennzeichneten Zeile.


MfG


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2012)

Ich denke solche Fragen / Themen werden wir in Zukunft noch öfters hier lesen können.
Letzlich stecken aber immer beide Vertragsseiten drin. Du darfst eine unsichere Anlage nicht in Inbetriebnehmen und der Kunde darf seine Mitarbeiter keiner Gefahr aussetzen und somit die Anlage nicht betreiben.
Der Rest ist dann - eigentlich - Vetragsrecht und Spielwiese für die Juristen 
Ich persönlich würde die Anlage - wenn überhaupt nur testen - aber nicht Inbetriebnehmen.
Evtl. könnt ihr im Einvernehmen mit dem Kunden einen unabhängigen Sicherheitssachverständigen hinzuziehen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Profilator (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

mein Kenntnisstand ist folgender :

- Es handelt sich um einen Umbau einer "alten" Maschine
- Dann ist entscheidend ob es sich um eine WESENTLICHE VERÄNDERUNG handelt
- Wenn Ja, dann handelt es sich im Sinne der MRL um eine Neuinverkehrbringung - mit allem was
  dazu gehört und zwar bezogen auf die komplette "Neu"-Maschine
- Wenn NEIN, dann muß "nur" dafür gesorgt werden, das die komplette "Neu"-Maschine sicher ist
- Wer ist nun verantwortlich das Jeweilige umzusetzen ? Bei Nein ganz klar der Betreiber - bei 
  Ja im Prinzip auch, aber da wird es etwas schwieriger bei der Abgrenzung

Das ist mein bescheidener Beitrag zu dem Thema, welches in der Tat ein sehr wichtiges und be-
deutsames ist.

> such mal nach OSTERMANN, der Gute hat einige sehr aufschlußreiche Papiere veröffentlicht.


MfG


----------



## Safety (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
warum hat der Gesetzgeber dann dieses im Leitfaden zur MRL geschrieben? Hier handelt es sich um den Einbau oder austausch einer Unvollständigen Maschine in eine Alt Gesamtheit von Maschinen.
Dies bezieht sich auf den Fall keine wesentliche Veränderung!
*Wenn die neue Einheit aus einer unvollständigen Maschine gebildet*
*wird, zu der eine Einbauerklärung und eine Montageanleitung*
*mitgeliefert werden, gilt derjenige, der die unvollständige Maschine in*
*die Gesamtheit der Maschinen integriert, als Hersteller der neuen*
*Einheit.** Er muss daher eine Beurteilung sämtlicher Risiken*
*durchführen, die sich aus der Schnittstelle zwischen der*
*unvollständigen Maschine, anderen Ausrüstungen und der*
*Gesamtheit der Maschinen ergeben können, alle relevanten*
*grundlegende Sicherheits- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen*
*einhalten, die vom Hersteller der unvollständigen Maschine nicht*
*angewandt wurden, nach der Montageanleitung vorgehen, eine EG Konformitätserklärung ausstellen und die CE-Kennzeichnung an der*
*eingebauten neuen Einheit anbringen.*

```
- Wenn NEIN, dann muß "nur" dafür gesorgt werden, das die komplette "Neu"-Maschine sicher ist
- Wer ist nun verantwortlich das Jeweilige umzusetzen ? Bei Nein ganz klar der Betreiber - bei
Ja im Prinzip auch, aber da wird es etwas schwieriger bei der Abgrenzung
```

Wie sieht es mit den Schnittstellen aus wer untersucht hier die eventuell neuen Gefährdungen? Wenn eine Unvollständige Maschine ausgeliefert wird ist die eben nicht sicher und muss durch den Integrator vervollständigt werden nur so kann die Sicherheit der Gesamtheit von Maschinen gewährleistet werden. Also ganz klar oft eben nicht der Betreiber siehe oben „*gilt derjenige, der die unvollständige Maschine in*
*die Gesamtheit der Maschinen integriert, als Hersteller der neuen*
*Einheit.“ * 
Kommen wir zu der Ursprungsfrage:
Wenn der hypothetische Fall eintreten sollte, dass Wutbürger die unvollständige Maschine in der Gesamtheit von Maschinen integriert, dann ist er auch verantwortlich, dass die Unvollständige Maschine eine Maschine wird. Wenn Vertraglich geregelt ist, dass der Betreiber der Integrator ist und die Technischen Unterlagen der Unvollständigen Maschine die Beschreibung enthalten was alles an den Schnittstellen getan werden muss dann ist Wutbürger fein raus, der Betreiber hat die Verantwortung schriftlich übernommen. Alles weitere ist dem Leitfaden zur MRL zu entnehmen.


----------



## Profilator (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

da muss ich doch mal meinen Hut ziehen vor Safety   :sm10:

Es handelt sich wohl hierbei eher um die Thematik "Gesamtheit von Maschinen" - ein besonderer
Leckerbissen der MRL. 

Ich denke Safety liegt da richtig. Salopp gesagt, wenn unser Freund Wutbürger - natürlich rein  
hypothetisch - seine neue unvollständige Anlage an den vorhandenen alten Krempel anbindet hat
 er - Schwupps eine neue Maschine "erzeugt" - und dann siehe oben (bei Safety) ! Nur gut, das ich
nicht in Wutbürger,s Haut stecke ....

Es stellt sich für mich allerdings schon noch die Frage wer jetzt formell derjenige ist welcher :
_. . die unvollständige Maschine in die Gesamtheit der Maschinen integriert, als Hersteller der neuen_
_Einheit gilt. . 
_
Unser Freund Wutbürger - nur weil er da mit nem Schraubendreher rumwerkelt und alles wieder zum 
Laufen bringt - oder doch eher der Betreiber des  alten Krempel und Initiator und Auftraggeber für die zugelieferte unvollständige Anlage zum Zwecke eben des Anbaus an den besagten Krempel ?


MfG

P.S.
Wäre schön wenn es hierzu noch etwas regere Beteiligung gäbe - das ist ein echt brisantes Thema.
Einfach mal Meinungen oder Erfahrungen mitteilen !


----------



## Blockmove (18 Januar 2012)

Safety schrieb:


> Wenn Vertraglich geregelt ist, dass der Betreiber der Integrator ist und die Technischen Unterlagen der Unvollständigen Maschine die Beschreibung enthalten was alles an den Schnittstellen getan werden muss dann ist Wutbürger fein raus, der Betreiber hat die Verantwortung schriftlich übernommen.



Ist es wirklich sooo einfach?
Wutbürger erkennt also aufgrund seiner technischen Ausbildung und Befähigung vor bzw. während der Inbetriebnahme, dass die Schnittstellen bzw. die Alt- / Restanlage in keinsterweise dem Stand der Technik entsprechen. Er darf also "seine" Anlage komplett in Betrieb nahmen und dem Betreiber übergeben? Und das obwohl ihm bekannt ist, dass z.B. die Schnittstellen nicht den vertraglich zugsicherten sicherheitstechnischen Eigenschaften entsprechen?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Safety (18 Januar 2012)

Hallo,
leider ist es nicht einfach.
Beispiel 1:
Gesamtheit von Maschinen mit einem Roboter, der Roboter ist eine unvollständige Maschine, wird erneuert durch einen neuen Roboter, Unvollständige Maschine ist nicht sicher!
Also muss jetzt der Integrator dafür sorgen dass der Roboter sicher Betrieben werden kann.
Wer sonst sollte es machen?

Es gibt aber auch Gesamtheit von Maschinen die aus Unvollständigen Maschinen bestehen die man durch geänderte Schnittstellen sicher machen muss.
 Beispiel 2:
 Unvollständige Maschine mit großen Öffnungen am Produkteinlauf und Auslauf. Diese wird zwischen zwei weitere unvollständige Maschinen gestellt. Jetzt müssen die Schnittstelle wieder sichert gemacht werden also z.B. mit Trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen Tunnel und Einbindung  z.B. einen Förderbandes in Not-Halt und Schutztürabschaltung. Auch hier ist der Integrator verantwortlich.
Altmaschinen müssen ein Mindestsicherheitsniveau aufweisen, BtrSichV und/oder vor 93-95 UVV nach 95 eben MRL. Dieses ist Voraussetzung für den Betrieb von Maschinen. Der Betreiber muss die BrtSichV umsetzen.


----------



## winnman (18 Januar 2012)

Ich würde das so lösen:
Neuen Maschinenteil ohne die Schnittstelle zur Altanlage in Betrieb nehmen und Testen (die neu Maschine ist nach den gültigen Vorschriften gebaut!) die Schnittstelle  an die "Altanlage" testen, dann stop meiner Arbeit!

die Anbindung an die Altanlage soll der Betreiber selbst erledigen.

Meine Tests entsprechend dokumentieren, den betreiber auf die entdeckten Sicherheitsmängel nachweislich hinweisen,  Fertig.

Wenn der Betreiber nun die Verbindung zu seiner Altanlage herstellt und die "Neue" Maschine in betrieb nimmt ist er dafür verantwortlich.

Wichtig ist, dass in meinen Protokollen genau angeführt ist was ich getestet / in betrieb genommen habe, und auf die Probleme hingewiesen habe!


----------



## Wutbürger (19 Januar 2012)

Wow, so viele Rückmeldungen, wo es sich ja nur um einen ganz unwahrscheinlichen hypothetischen Fall handelt!  *ROFL*



Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Es bestimmt nicht ganz so klar schwarz oder weiss, aber eigentlich liegt es doch auf der Hand:
> ...Derjenige der dann die CE-Erklärung macht ist doch verantwortlich dafür, dass die Gesamtmaschine konform zur Maschinenrichtlinie ist...



Ja nee – schon klar. In deinem hypothetischen Fall gehst du davon aus, dass jemand die  CE- Erklärung macht!  :twisted:
Angenommen meine Firma ist nur der Hersteller eines Aggregates. Einbauerklärung usw. wird alles ordnungsgemäß mit ausgeliefert. Außer einer Bestellung und einer Schnittstellendefinition gibt es keinen Vertrag oder sonstige Absprachen – Wofür, es wird ja nur so eine Komponente verkauft... 



Safety schrieb:


> ... ,gilt derjenige, der die unvollständige Maschine in
> die Gesamtheit der Maschinen integriert, als Hersteller der neuen Einheit.“


Demnach bin ich also nicht der Integrator, wenn ich im eingebauten Zustand dazukomme und noch 3 Parameter nachstelle?!?


----------



## Safety (19 Januar 2012)

Hallo Wutbürger,
für den von Dir beschriebenen Fall, bist Du nicht der Integrator.
Wichitg ist das alles was für eine unvollständige Maschine an Doku gefordert wird auch mitgeliefert wird.


----------

